# peter chown natural mr universe



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Video of peter chown getting ready to compete in natural mr universe which he won

Peter is a totally natural drug free bodybuilder and won numerous titles

http://m.youtube.com/index?client=mv-google&desktop_uri=/&gl=GB&rdm=4nv6e6va9#/profile?user=Chownie


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Links not working for me


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

soory link didnt work hopefully this one will...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent mate, :thumb:


----------



## Chownie (May 16, 2014)

Hi guys, just seen this! I see it was posted a few years ago but thought I'd say hi anyway as I joined up a little while ago but have been looking on the forum for a while.


----------

